# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  نان ولي زرنين

## brucelee08

أيتما د إستما أزول فلاتون، أرتنين ولي زرنين: 
1- إكاد بابا سوق أراس تاكا إنا لاخبار. 
2- يان أس إسكر يا إمي اسديت فلاس إقن ربي. 
3- إح دياغ أمزلوض أري تاكا أراتن. 
4- إشا أو رام إباون إبزك اوغيول. 
5- يوف غار إمنسي غار أوال. 
6-  أنا إكرز يان أيمكر. 
7- زيمزي إخفنك أيمغور أولنك. 
8- أنا إكرز يان كا إمكر.

----------


## mohamed73

أنا إكرز يان أيمكر.  
بارك الله فيك

----------


## agraf

نان ولي زرنن  أربهر سكتيان  سنغسنت

----------


## max_11

روووووعه  
استمر يعطيك العافيه   
لا تحرمنا جديد

----------

